# collard greens



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

In my top 3 of vegetables I eat.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

I like collards but like turnip greens better, wonder if bees have a preference?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hambone said:


> In my top 3 of vegetables I eat.


Bacon being your number one vegetable right?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah I include that into all the food groups.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Bacon is a food group:applause:


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I found out last year that my bees are _crazy_ about the flowers of *bok choy*....one of my favorite edible greens.


----------



## mountainman (May 23, 2007)

Turnip greens are also stupendous! Puts lots of iron in your honey!


----------

